# Utah Lake ,Tibble Fork, American Fork Creek



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Utah Lake - Arrived at Pelican Marina at 3pm with Aquaman, my dog and my twin. My twin didn't fish the 1st hour thanks to a migrain headhache. I was about to launch my toon but the wind picked up quickly after arrival. We got the skunk using spinners, baits on the botom, etc. Nobody there really got into any fish, just a mud cat and maybe 1 white bass. It was time for action!

Tibble Fork. Arrived at 5:30pm and gave it a shot. Aquaman got 1 rainbow and had sveral bites. I tried fly fishing and while wading out there I sunk into the mud trap and got soaked. Worms on the bottom was best. I tried the creek above the lake and got skunked.

Sunset from Tibble on Timp









Sunset on Box Elder from Tibble


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tibble fork used to be fantastic fishing years ago when it was deeper. Then they had that flood that pretty much filled it with silt and its pretty much just a planter rainbow mudhole now lol.

Nice evening pictures though


-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Tibble fork used to be fantastic fishing years ago when it was deeper. Then they had that flood that pretty much filled it with silt and its pretty much just a planter rainbow mudhole now lol.
> 
> Nice evening pictures though
> 
> -DallanC


My sister in law caught a 4.5 lb. brown at Tibble about a month ago. I was shocked when I saw it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dodger said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Tibble fork used to be fantastic fishing years ago when it was deeper. Then they had that flood that pretty much filled it with silt and its pretty much just a planter rainbow mudhole now lol.
> ...


From a book I rented at the library it was said that every 10 years or so a 5 to 10 pound brown is caught there. Bet it eats those stockers for breakfest, lunch, and dinner!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught a 22" brown out of there about 5 years ago. Saw it swimming by the dam and it took my fly on the 3rd cast. It was quite a surprise...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I caught a 22" brown out of there about 5 years ago. Saw it swimming by the dam and it took my fly on the 3rd cast. It was quite a surprise...


That is a dream come true on a fly. I saw a brown of size doing that to me at Little Res and it just taunted me to tears! You got him while he was bragging and that is awesome! 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There used to be ALOT of big browns in it before the flood / silt. Alot of those big browns you find in there now wash down from up stream... hint hint.


-DallanC


----------

